# Demande de création de Wallpaper :)



## Maxime63 (26 Mars 2008)

Salut, je sais pas si c'est vraiment la que je dois poster.

Comme y'a pas mal de gens qui font du graphisme ici, j'aimerai bien que quelqu'un qui a un peu de temps me fasse un wallpaper (gratuitement) pour mon MacBook noir 

Dans le wall, j'aimerai avoir 3 choses : une qui représente Paris, une qui représente Londres, une qui représente New York, le tout "lié", J'aimerai une ambiance posée plutot axée sur la nuit (by night) ou sur du noir et blanc avec seulement quelques couleurs isolées un peu comme ce wall : http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001954jt7.jpg
Je sais pas si c'est vraiment possible de faire quelque chose de clair...
Bien sur sans avoir besoin d'y passer des heures et de faire un chef d'oeuvre.
Merci bonne soirée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2008)

Hello Maxime,

Je ne peux te créer ce que tu souhaites, mais voici 3 fonds susceptibles de t'intéresser, il te suffit de cliquer sur *download* dans la barre latérale de gauche: 
Londres
Paris
NYC


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2008)

ICI une superbe photo (panoramique et en haute-résolution) de Paris by night.
Perso j'en ai tiré deux walls différents pour mon iMac 24".


----------



## Maxime63 (27 Mars 2008)

Merci, celle de Tower Bridge est exceptionnelle !


----------



## Kerala (27 Mars 2008)

Ou est ce que je peut te l'envoyer ?


----------



## Maxime63 (27 Mars 2008)

Mail supprimé à la demande de l'auteur.

Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## CERDAN (27 Mars 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Ou est ce que je peut te l'envoyer ?


Ben postes-là !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Pas très bonne idée de laisser ton adresse à moins que tu aies un goût immodéré pour les spams    
Tu peux passer par mp ou poser le wall dans la galerie création (ou encore dans ce même fil) pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter


----------



## Kerala (27 Mars 2008)

C'est envoyé ! Tu me diras si tu aimes... ou pas


----------



## Kerala (27 Mars 2008)

Je suis nul, je fais comment pour poster une photo sur le forum :rose:


----------



## Maxime63 (27 Mars 2008)

Salut, merci a toi c'est tres reussi !

Mais c'est pas tout a fait ce que je voulais (attention je me plains pas !!), j'aimerai que les 3 villes soient "fondues", mais je pense que ça représente un trop gros travail.
Sinon j'aime pas trop le fait que le nom des villes soit marqué et qu'il y ai un fond noir.

Merci 


(j'aime pas ce message j'ai l'impression de donner l'impression que je trouve que ce que t'a fait est pas bien, mais c'est pas le cas !!!)


----------



## Makhno (27 Mars 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> ICI une superbe photo (panoramique et en haute-résolution) de Paris by night.
> Perso j'en ai tiré deux walls différents pour mon iMac 24".



Salut 

Comment la récupérer dans une taille correcte ? Elle s'affiche en super grand sur la page web alors que ses dimensions sont environ 4000*1000... Un bandeau quoi... 
Comment avoir la photo telle qu'elle est sur le site ?


----------



## Kerala (27 Mars 2008)

j'aimerai que les 3 villes soient "fondues"

Tu veux dire les 3 photos les unes par dessus les autre ?


----------



## Maxime63 (27 Mars 2008)

Non, qu'elle prennent tout l'écran, mais liés les une aux autres, mais ca doit etre dur a faire !

J'espere que je t'ai pas vexé !

Je vais manger je reviens apres


----------



## Kerala (27 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Non, qu'elle prennent tout l'écran, mais liés les une aux autres, mais ca doit etre dur a faire !
> 
> J'espere que je t'ai pas vexé !
> 
> Je vais manger je reviens apres



Non tu m'as pas vexé   
En fait j'essaye de comprendre ta demande... Tu veux 3 photos collés sans espace aucun, mais qui peux apparaître comme une photo d'un même lieu c'est ça ?


----------



## Maxime63 (27 Mars 2008)

Exact !


----------



## Kerala (27 Mars 2008)

Ok si je vois que je peux faire ça vite fait je te l'envoi dans 10 jours maxi sinon c'est que j'ai laché l'affaire...


----------



## Maxime63 (27 Mars 2008)

Prends le temps qu'il faut, celui que j'ai posté plus haut de Times Square me plait beaucoup et trône sur mon MacBook. Et pi c'est pas une obligation que je te demande (heureusement!!) donc y'a pas de souci, prends ton temps !

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Comment la récupérer dans une taille correcte ? Elle s'affiche en super grand sur la page web alors que ses dimensions sont environ 4000*1000... Un bandeau quoi...
> Comment avoir la photo telle qu'elle est sur le site ?


Ben tu la télécharges, tu l'ouvres dans un éditeur de photo quelconque (même Aperçu fera l'affaire) .... et tu la retailles aux dimensions qu'il te faut. La photo fait effectivement 4136 x 1424, et sur le site elle est affichée à la même taille, et les proportions sont les mêmes. Pour l'adapter pour un écran normal, il va falloir la rogner à un endroit ou un autre.... pas d'autre solution....


----------



## CERDAN (28 Mars 2008)

En fait, il veut que certains batiments ( des trois villes ) soient représentés dans une seule et même image. On pourra donc confondre de lieu.


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Mars 2008)

C'est un peu l'idée


----------

